# TheBlacklist sucht neue Mitglieder



## TheBlacklist (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

wir sind die neu gegründete Gilde "TheBlacklist" und sind stetig auf der Suche nach neuen Mitspielern. Weshalb wir uns in diesem Forum gerne einmal vorstellen möchten. Uns findet man im Realmpool Shattrath-Nozdormu-Garrosh auf der Seite der Allianzler.

Unsere Gilde befindet sich zwar noch in den Anfängen, dennoch sind wir erfahrene Spieler und möchten selbstverständlich, dass unsere Mitglieder sich alle wohlfühlen in unserer Gilde. Dies ist auch der Grund dafür, dass wir eine Massengilde vermeiden möchten - Twinks unserer Mitglieder finden natürlich trotzdem immer ein Plätzchen bei uns.

Natürlich ist uns das freundliche, respektvolle Miteinander sehr wichtig ebenso geht bei uns allen das echte Leben ganz klar vor. Wir möchten unseren Mitgliedern Events für PVE und PVP anbieten.

Da bei uns jeder willkommen ist - egal ob Neuling oder alter Hase, Klasse/Rasse/Level, sind auch Events für die "Kleinen" geplant, bei unseren Twinkraids muss man also nicht zwingend einen Twink in unserer Gilde haben, ist der Main im passenden Levelbereich des angesetzten Twinkraids, darf er selbstverständlich mit.

Alle Events, die auf Dauer geplant sind, sind alle auf freiwilliger Basis, es herrscht bei uns kein Zwang und man fliegt nicht raus, wenn man nicht teilnimmt. Man sollte jedoch anwesend sein, wenn man sich im Kalender für das Event eingetragen hat.

Langfristig gesehen soll es Myth+ Events, Raids, Twinkraids, diverse Runs (Mount-, Erfolgs-,Transmog-,..) PVP Veranstaltungen geben.

Ein Discord-Server ist vorhanden.


----------

